# bottles acid soak, not good



## Trying not to break it (Jan 1, 2008)

hi everyone, been trying to clean some bottles with acid. soak them for 3 days.  some i soak a 2nd time.  i thought i had the acid mix at 50%.   some came a out a little better, but some are stiil sick.  what did i do wrong?  help appreciated,  thanks,   rhona    hope everyone had a safe and happy new year.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you using muratic? That will take off calcium stains but not fix sick or etched glass.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 1, 2008)

hi matt,  yes i'm using muritic acid.  thanks for the information.  back to the tumbler.  rhona


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rhona...

 The acid bath will remove your calcium growth.  That's why I use it...The bottles I find underwater are so covered with growth, I have to use the acid... The bath is not a cure all for everything that comes out of the ground or water, it is just one step in the process.  

 Do not be discouraged... Use the acid bath for the heavy growth, find your keeper bottles and then choose the
 bottles you want to have tumbled for your collection.

 Wayne 

 This is what I mean by heavy calcium growth, barnacles, craline algae, limpets, muscles growth.  This is what I deal with on a regular basis... Into the "soup" she goes...[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I've posted these picks before, but here is the same bottle after I take it out of the "soup" (acid bath) and I have rinsed it in fresh water ...  Good luck, Rhona

 This bottle has Not been tumbled...[]


----------



## Jim1870 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rhona, I've never had much luck with the acid either.  I used full strenght muratic acid and left them for a couple of weeks.  They were cleaner but still had the haze.

 I knew the acid was still active, as it bubbled when it hit my neighbor's grass. - Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Acid is just for getting off rust or calcium or strong mud that kind of stuff. To get the haze/etching out, they need to be tumbled. Let me know if you ever need anything prof. cleaned.

 Take care

 Digger ry


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 3, 2008)

hi wayne, jim and ryan,  thanks for the additional information.  it did seem to take the rust off , so that's less cleaning and i hope less time in the tumbler.  ryan,  i been tumbling bottles for 3 yrs now. here is apick of my set up,  we are taking a break for the holidays.    rhona


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Setup Rhona, I hope I didnt insult you, I wasnt aware you tumbled bottles Take care my friend

 Digger Ry


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Rhona...

 Gee, I must say that I was very impressed with your bottle tumbling set up... surprized really...[]
 And all this time I thought (and others may have) that you were an ocassional bottle hunter who would pick up a bottle here and there or once in a while get down in a hole to dig... When in fact you are in the master stage...[]
 the advanced class... the true professional...[8|]

 Have You've been sand bagging us... holding out on us??[:-]

 Only kidding.  Hope you didn't think I sounded condescending when trying to give you specific directions on the use of the acid bath.  It is I who am the neophite here... (been practicing my word power[])  

 Anyway, I see there that you can tumble at least eight bottles???   Hmmmmmmmm...

 Have a great 2008!!!

 Wayne


----------



## kastoo (Jan 3, 2008)

Gees louise Rhona, I didn't know you had a tumbler like that!


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 4, 2008)

oh my god!  Your the bottle mad scientist Rhona!  Beautiful set up, I am very envious!  That is a quite a machine...


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 4, 2008)

hi ryan, wayne, kevin, and matt.  no offense taking[].  i had posted a pic. of the 1st section a couple of years ago.  i added the other section a year ago so i could do high and low speeds at the same time.  didn't like changing the belt around.  yea, i have my mad bottle experments in the basement.  i really do appreciate the help with using the acid.  i found out today that if you get some on your skin it turns grey[&o].  thanks all.    rhona


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2008)

The neighbor's grass the only way to get rid of acid lol[]


----------



## bottlenecker (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome set up


----------



## glass man (Feb 10, 2008)

TO bottlenecker :I would love to pull down even $100 a week,You are saying if I sign up,the stuff you offer is all free and no catch? To do this means you have a lot of heart! WHY though is this posted in a topic on cleaning bottles? Help me understand as I am not a very trusting soul,because I have been ripped off so many times in my life.THANK YOU! JAMIE!


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 13, 2008)

Jamie, the thing about ebay is his signature.  It shows up in every post, at the bottom.  You can  put one on in your profile page.


----------



## glass man (Feb 17, 2008)

Now you understand why mine is advancd moron! I thought the person was a poster boy for ebay![:-]


----------

